# MTF York Meet Dinner Speaker Announcement



## Guest (Apr 15, 2017)

The Guest Speaker for our upcoming MTF Dinner in conjunction with the York Meet is *Patrick Morrison from the Pennsylvania Railroad Museum.* The date is April 27th at the Village Green Family Restaurant, 2300 E. Market St.

Should be a very interesting program.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat Brian, is he bringing a locomotive for show and tell? He can park it in the lot across the street.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2017)

*"is he bringing a locomotive for show and tell?"*

Great idea, John, I never thought of that twist. How about one of their GG1's?  We might have to go out into the parking lot to view it.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"is he bringing a locomotive for show and tell?"*
> 
> Great idea, John, I never thought of that twist. How about one of their GG1's?  We might have to go out into the parking lot to view it.


That would be worth the price of admission! :laugh: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds good Brian. I think there will be three of us there, Logan, Austin, and me. Paula has to teach.

Madrid today; home Wednesday. Excellent.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian, That is an excellent choice. How interesting that will be to hear the history of the Pennsy from an indepth historian.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It looks like I'll be there, but I won't actually know until the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

Fantastic choice Brian! I can't wait to hear him. This is going to be really good!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks guys, should be a very nice evening.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds good, I will be there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

I'd be happy to video his presentation and post it to Youtube for the Members who cannot attend if that would be helpful. 

Emile


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> I'd be happy to video his presentation and post it to Youtube for the Members who cannot attend if that would be helpful.
> 
> Emile


 That's a great idea, Emile, and since the dinner will be in a private room on the second floor, you hopefully won't have to deal with background noise issues similar to those which hampered your video recording effort last year.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Emile for the video. I am unable to attend due to a family commitment. This is a speaker I would be very interested in hearing his remarks. Last week I was at a friends home and we watched a video of the NYC from the 1930s-40s. It was amazing to see the multiple shots of the heavyweight trains rolling between NY and Chicago. The world was an entirely different place back then and it is hard for us to appreciate what the largest employer in the US was able to accomplish.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

This should be a very interesting presentation. Been to the museum numerous times, they have some great locomotives and equipment there.

Bill


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Once again you are making me sorry I don't make it to York.  I miss meeting the guys I post with on MTF and as a big Pennsy Fan, I would love to hear the presentation. I can't wait to see the YouTube video. Thanks Emile for recording it. :thumbsup: Enjoy the event guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

Emile, that would be wonderful if you will video the presentation. Our members who cannot attend will very much appreciate this service.

Thanks for making this possible.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Brian, this is going to be a great event!! I can't remember if I told you, but we would love to attend--if there's room, please put us down for 4.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

You are on, John. I penciled you in before your post.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I tried my best to talk my wife into going, but to no avail. I will be looking forward to the video Emile. 
Don


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll be there on Thursday. Hope he doesn't have to parallel park the GG!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

ogaugeguy said:


> That's a great idea, Emile, and since the dinner will be in a private room on the second floor, you hopefully won't have to deal with background noise issues similar to those which hampered your video recording effort last year.


I think I have all that worked out even if we encounter another rambunctious child and thoughtless parents. We'll be recording directly from a lavalier microphone just a few inches from the speakers mouth with backup recording from a directional boom mic aimed directly at his mouth as well. 

in any case, I cant imagine a worse situation for resording Sound, than the one we encountered last Fall. Wish me luck!

Emile


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Brian, you can mark me down for two. You can meet Bob Philips from Michigan who met Bob Philips from MTF last October. He met Emile and GRJ too.


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

I would very much like to hear what Mr. Morrison has to say. If there is still room, I will be there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

DennyM said:


> Brian, you can mark me down for two. You can meet Bob Philips from Michigan who met Bob Philips from MTF last October. He met Emile and GRJ too.


Denny, 
Bob is a great guy! Glad you both can make it.
Emile


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

Still room left for anyone who would like to attend.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Lynley and I will be there! Sounds like it'll be a great presentation.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry, Brian....I have a dinner meeting in Baltimore. I am sorry to miss it. Thank you for the efforts you make to make it a success. I know it will be.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2017)

We will miss you Peter, but do understand.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Brian

looks like Jeanie and I will be there too.

Bill


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Brian,

I would like to attend. Thanks for all your efforts putting this dinner together, a York Highlight!

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

The restaurant has plenty of room for our event. *So you are all welcome*, even those who may belong to another forum who will be warmly welcomed. This event features a private space for us, good food at a reasonable price, and always an interesting train related guest speaker. Pretty good formula for a wonderful event.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

What time is the dinner?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

Folks start arriving anytime after 5:30 PM.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent speaker, food, location, film crew... a grand slam home run.

Thanks Emille, Jennifer, and PTC.

Reserve the place for October!

And two tired boys getting showers.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I will confirm that the dinner was excellent. Missed both Elizabeth and Brian. Thanks for all the planning and work you do for the dinner.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The food was good and the speaker gave a great presentation. My buddy Bob enjoyed it too. It was good to see everybody in person. Brian sorry you and Elizabeth couldn't be there maybe in October. 

Gunrunnerjohn and Andre what happened to you guys?


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Very enjoyable evening after roaming the halls all afternoon.

Nice restaurant, good company and an excellent presentation.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Loved the presentation and the food was good and the company was better. Thank you Brian for organizing the event. We missed seeing you and Elizabeth, hope all will be well. Emile did a great job hosting.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

*York*

So far, all excellent
2 butterfly pork chops, were REAL. good, 
Mr. Morrison, really placed a lot of time in his presentation
When I called hunting a room , owner suggested, I would 
enjoy, quiet , so I could work,
HE was right, ( had it to myself)
1 more - The waitress staff was super friendly.
Brian, >>> EVERYBODY, gets an A + !!!!!!!!!
Cant wait for Breakfast , then the fair grounds this afternoon


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a good time at the dinner last night, nice place, nice food, with a table of friends, hearing Harry speak a little and the PRR Museum presentation was a great end to a great day. Good seeing Bill and the boys, Paul, and Emile too.

Thanks for putting it together, Brian. I hope to see you in October.

BTW, I saw the MTF Ice Cream Parlor in the Orange Hall and had to buy it, looked great on display, I got Harry's autograph too.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I am glad everyone had a great time. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Glad it was a big success. Elizabeth's physical therapist nixed the trip this time.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope she is feeling better. I know you missed going to York, but family comes first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Her physical therapist said yesterday that she is making excellent progress since her surgery. She had the best range of motion so far yesterday as well. In between therapy sessions, she cannot use the left arm. She is staying inactive with the shoulder though it is hard for her to stay still. So the York Meet trip was just impossible this time.

Thanks for asking about her, she really appreciates this.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Brian,
I'm glad to her that Elizabeth's recovery is progressing well.


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

Brian,

I’m sorry you and Elizabeth couldn’t make it, but I am very happy to hear she is getting better. 

The Village Green Family Restaurant’s central seating area was a good location for this get together, and the food was great (and inexpensive) and the staff friendly. Mr. Morrison’s presentation on the past, present and future of the museum was excellent. Great job putting this together.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

As all YUZ GUYZ have stated food great, venue perfect. Presentation, tops. Now that I know where the Village Green is, I won't forget how to get there next year. Nice way to end the first day on the hunt. Perfect too for me to get right on 83 to make my hour commute home.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Laz, Inquiring minds need to know.......*DID YOU MAKE THE GROUP PHOTO????*


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Emile, Do you have to "PHOTOSHOP" any missing individuals from this years group photo??? Last year was DennyM, and Laz57 never made it at all......So were either missing again?? ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

YES TELEDOC, ANDRE took me by the hand and walked me to the Photo Shoot so I wouldn't get lost. ANDRE also had us all hold our badges up ala MUG SHOT style and after that told us to turn to the left:laugh:.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*yeah Laz!!!!*:appl::appl:. Of course it took Andre to get you there... if Emile has to Photoshop people into the photo, it just doesn't seem right. Glad you made it, and the constant prompting was just joking to see if you would really make it. Hope everyone from MTF group had a great time this event.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadly, I couldn't make it to the restaurant. Figuring it closed at 8:00PM, and it was a little after 7:00PM before I could get underway, there would be no way to get anything to eat by the time I got there. However, I did make it to the MTF photo shoot. 

I saw that Alexander's was being renovated, hopefully they'll be opening up at some point, that would be an ideal place for a gathering. Considering the dealer halls stay open until 6:30, any place that's not pretty close makes it pretty tough for anyone that has to wait until closing to make a distant gathering.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

John, I will check on this for the future. Alexander's was very close to the Fairgrounds.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

laz57 said:


> YES TELEDOC, ANDRE took me by the hand and walked me to the Photo Shoot so I wouldn't get lost. ANDRE also had us all hold our badges up ala MUG SHOT style and after that told us to turn to the left:laugh:.


At least he didn't make you cough when you turned to the left.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Laz, 
I'm glad you were able to make the photo shoot this time. I got to the grounds a little after 5 PM, traffic coming west from Lancaster was brutal! I met a friend from another forum at the Red Hall, then I made my way to the Orange Hall to pick up some more shanty kits from Andre, and we talked for a while. I went over to OGR to make my plug for the facebook forum, then to Hennings Trains for a brief chat with GRJ and Harry. I ran into Denny M, and Brian and Linley while walking the aisles. I picked up a figure for the switchman shanty, and then it was time to go, as the hall was closing. The drive back to Lancaster was much better after the rush hour traffic was done. 
Don


----------

